# Sugarlips had early triplets



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Sugarlips, our five year old Nubian, went a bit early and gave us triplet bucks today. One was stillborn, one looks really good, and one is under observation. Mama is doing very well, and I'm just going out to check and milk her again. The weak one hasn't yet nursed from mama, but I got two ounces of colostrum into him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope they both survive for you.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Buckling who is up and nursing.







Little boy who is under observation. 5.5 lbs







Tiny 3 lb. buck (stillborn)

Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute little guys. The stillborn's nose and mouth look a little strange. Might be the angle of the picture though.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very cute! so sorry to hear about the tiny one  hoping the other two continue to do well!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

The boys are growing and doing great. I increased their milk by a full ounce over what they "should" be getting according to calculations, and what a difference it made. They are now up trotting and springing around the house. I'm going to weigh them at my neighbor's hours again, but I think they've gained nicely.

Mama's milk seems steady at 3 cups per milking, but she won't touch her grain. I'm hoping she'll like the alfalfa pellets I got her last night.


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I put pancake syrup on my doe's grain when she gets picky, she CAN'T turn that down!! That might work if your doe is a sweet tooth!!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

so precious..little babies. Congrats!!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

She went for the alfalfa! Yay! She won't touch All Stock, wet COB, peas... I'll add in BOSS (if she'll touch it) tonight. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

spidy1 said:


> I put pancake syrup on my doe's grain when she gets picky, she CAN'T turn that down!! That might work if your doe is a sweet tooth!!!


 That is a great idea, I had not thought of that.

I have a does that will not eat her grain for several days, then she all of the sudden is like OH OK, I will eat it all now.

So glad they are doing well, and I agree, I think the one that did not make it does not look right. It looks to of had Parrot mouth really bad.


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Fight, fight, fight Lil one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Teeth are coming in today. Tomorrow is their original due date. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

This doe is giving me fits! She slurped down electrolytes like shed had nothing to drink for days. She doesn't want much to do with hay. Won't touch her alfalfa pellets any more (I offered them wet, dry, covered in molasses, etc). 

Her milk production is dropping, even though I'm milking 3x day. She's super thin--much worse off than Tuesday when she delivered. She acts like she's afraid of me on the milking stand, even though she loves me otherwise.

Am I hurting her? Is she not letting down because she doesn't like how I milk? I'm using an EZ milker, then finishing by hand, because I'm so slow hand milking. 

Tearing my hair out trying to get her to eat something.


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I would be really worried, too. Keep offering electrolytes. She'll need food soon so keep offering everything, maybe try a piece of lettuce or fruit. Anything counts. You might want to try the syrup idea, too. Anything with nutritional value keep offering. Anything you can dissolve in water might work, too. Sorry for the trouble, glad the babies are okay. You might want to change thread title to Doe Won't Eat or something to attract attention.onder:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd give her a b complex shot.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I got her to eat a few handfuls of grain, alfalfa pellets, BOSS, and mineral out of my hand, but she won't eat out of her dish. Even though my hand was hovering only an inch above her dish….


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad you're making progress. Keep trying.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck! I had a premmie last year after a week he was up and going!
You're weights are better than my Nubian that had trips last year they were less than 5lbs each. Sorry for loss but congrats on the other two!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck with mamma and boys !


----------

